# Inter bridge port communication



## RitheshShenthar (Aug 10, 2013)

If I have 2 ports - em1 and em2, and each one is in a different bridge group say bridge0 and bridge1 such that -
em1 is in  bridge0 
em2 is in  bridge1 

Is it possible to configure inter-bridge communication between bridge0 and bridge1 for routing?

How do I configure FreeBSD such that packets incoming on em1 that need to go out on em2 can still be forwarded though they lie on different bridge groups? [I need different STP on the two bridges that's why it's been divided into two different bridge groups].


----------



## kpa (Aug 10, 2013)

I'd say just give the bridge interfaces IP addresses (in two different subnets of course) and the system should take care of the rest, assuming you have gateway_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2013)

Keep in mind that bridges work on layer 2 whereas routing is layer 3.


----------

